# An Improved Circle Cutter



## AstroRex (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm new member. I just wanted to contribute to the site.

My biggest need in the last couple of years was to make circles. Usually over 1 foot in diameter.

I hate most circle jigs. Too flexible. Couldn't be precise.

So I build my own!








!

The complete story = http://kindellism.webs.com/improvedcirclecutter.htm

Thanks, AstroRex


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Rex,

Welcome to LumberJocks , a world of advise, opinions, and experiences, all shared without judgement.

That's quite an elaborate Jig, it looks like it would be perfect for repetitious cuts.

Thanks for sharing. - Len


----------



## AstroRex (Apr 7, 2012)

Len,

Yes, it makes very repeatable circles. What I like is my fingers are not near the router bit.

The center pin is on a carriage that rides on a 3/8-16 thread rod. Very precise control on the radius.

The only disadvantage is it leaves a hole in the middle of the piece. But you can adjust the height of the pin so that it does not go completely thru.

I talk to a guy from South Africa what was going to build it to make round tables. A round-over bit could be swap out for nice edge. Making the circle and doing its edge all done on one jib.

Rex


----------

